# What instrument is this in The Witcher TV score?



## Will Musser (Aug 15, 2020)

Its the "air horn" sound that starts occurring at 0:52. I'm guessing some kind of war horn? But I've yet to find a sampled instrument that has the beefiness and depth of this:


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 16, 2020)

might just be slowed/pitch shifted


----------

